# Simmons 6.5-20x50 Whitetail Classic



## rsbhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Just bought one of these off of Midway USA and was wondering if it is a usable scope for a hunting rifle (6.5x284) amd for shots in the 200-800 yard range? Thanks, rsbhunter


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

I have one on a Savage 223. Works good to 300 yds, I have never tried it further than that. There have been times that I wished I had a lower power when something was close.


----------

